# Öffnungsrichtung einer Sicherheitstür in der Maschine



## Krumnix (10 September 2015)

Hi.

Gibt es eine Vorschrift bezüglich der Richtung, in welche eine Sicherheitstür bei Produktionsanlagen zu öffnen ist?
Beispiel: Eine Roboter-Zelle hat 3 Zugangstüren. Eine davon kann nicht nach außen geöffnet werden, und wird in die Bereich des Roboters geöffnet.
Damit der Roboter alle Bewegungen im "Testbetrieb" fahren kann, muss man die Tür "anlehnen", sprich sogut wir schließen. 

Dazu suche ich etwas, das dies ok ist oder halt nicht erlaubt, wegen versperrten Fluchtweg etc...

Hat da jemand was?

Danke!


----------



## Lipperlandstern (10 September 2015)

Ich habe jetzt keine Ahnung ob es da eine Vorschrift gibt oder nicht aber würde in diesem Fall eine Schiebetür nicht die bessere Wahl sein ?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (10 September 2015)

Krumnix schrieb:


> Hi.
> 
> Gibt es eine Vorschrift bezüglich der Richtung, in welche eine Sicherheitstür bei Produktionsanlagen zu öffnen ist?
> Beispiel: Eine Roboter-Zelle hat 3 Zugangstüren. Eine davon kann nicht nach außen geöffnet werden, und wird in die Bereich des Roboters geöffnet.
> ...



Jetzt mal ganz ohne Norm, bei einen Roboter solche Experimente, finde ich ganz schön gewagt.


----------



## stevenn (10 September 2015)

aus dem Bauch heraus, brauchst du bestimmt keine 3 Fluchttüren oder?
Vielleicht steht in der Arbeitsstättenverordnung oder Betriebssicherheitsverordnung etwas.
Eine Fluchttür muss natürlich in die Fluchtrichtung aufgehen, aber wie gesagt, brauchst du 3 Fluchttüren?


----------



## Krumnix (10 September 2015)

Ja, vom logischen gebe ich euch ja alle recht. Aber ich brauche eine Norm oder sowas, wo das definiert. 
3 Türen sind sinnvoll, da die Zelle sehr weitläufig aufgebaut ist. Heißt, das man einen weiten Weg laufen müsste, um in die Zelle reinzukommen.
Die 3 Türen sind den Maschinenbediener schon zu wenig


----------



## jora (10 September 2015)

Leider ist dies der Bereich des Arbeitsschutzes und somit nur begrenzt mein Fachgebiet, jedoch würde ich auf die ASR A2.3 Kapitel 6 verweisen:
"(1) Manuell betätigte Türen in Notausgängen müssen in Fluchtrichtung aufschlagen."
http://www.baua.de/de/Themen-von-A-Z/Arbeitsstaetten/ASR/pdf/ASR-A2-3.pdf?__blob=publicationFile

Gruß
Alex


----------



## det (10 September 2015)

Hallo Krumnix,

wenn Ihr in T2 fahrt muss es einen sicheren Bereich für den Bediener in der Zelle geben !! Auch einen Fluchtweg (nach außen öffnende Tür) gehört dazu. Ich würde T2 nur von außerhalb fahren. Hat letztens noch einen getötet. 
Ansonsten hier: DIN EN ISO 10218 Industrieroboter; Sicherheitsanforderungen.
Und hier: Betriebssicherheitsverordnung (BetrSichV) mit zugehörigen Technischen Regeln für Betriebssicherheit.
Und hier: BG-Information Industrieroboter Blatt: bgi5123

Grüße Detlef


----------



## rostiger Nagel (10 September 2015)

stevenn schrieb:


> aus dem Bauch heraus, brauchst du bestimmt keine 3 Fluchttüren oder?
> Vielleicht steht in der Arbeitsstättenverordnung oder Betriebssicherheitsverordnung etwas.
> Eine Fluchttür muss natürlich in die Fluchtrichtung aufgehen, aber wie gesagt, brauchst du 3 Fluchttüren?



Das ist so ähnlich als wenn du 3 Not-Halt Taster an einer Maschine hast und
sagst einer muss nicht richtig funktionieren, Hauptsache die zwei anderen 
schalten richtig ab.

Eine Fluchttür ist auch eine Art Paniktür, wenn du in Panik vor einer Tür rennst
die du nicht aufbekommst, wirst du die anderen nicht finden.


----------



## stevenn (11 September 2015)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Das ist so ähnlich als wenn du 3 Not-Halt Taster an einer Maschine hast und
> sagst einer muss nicht richtig funktionieren, Hauptsache die zwei anderen
> schalten richtig ab.
> 
> ...



andererseits ist in deinem Bürogebäude auch nicht jede Tür eine Fluchttür. Nur die, die gekennzeichnet ist oder?
Wenn alle drei Fluchttüren sein müssen, dann müssen auch alle nach außen auf gehen, das ist klar, deswegen meine Frage ob er drei Fluchttüren braucht.


----------



## Safety (11 September 2015)

Hallo, bei der Konstruktion von Maschinen ist die ASR erstmal nicht relevant.
Relevant sind hier mal abgesehen von der Größe der Öffnung:
DIN EN ISO 953 Abschnitt 5.2.3
DIN EN ISO 10218-2 Abschnitt 5.5.2 , 5.6.3.4
Flucht aus größeren Maschinen ist immer ein Thema und bei Dir kommt dann noch hinzu dass man durch das Schließen der Tür eventuell eine im Schutzbereich vorhandene Person nicht erkennen kann.
Zum Teachen hat der Kollege schon was gesagt, T2 wird sehr oft komplett falsch gemacht.
Es müssen Fluchtmöglichkeiten da sein. Ich würde als erstes Versuchen diese Situation zu vermeiden, Tür an einem anderen Platz weiter nach Außen, Schiebetür …..


----------



## stevenn (14 September 2015)

Safety schrieb:


> Es müssen Fluchtmöglichkeiten da sein.



aber es muss doch nicht zwingend jede Tür eine Fluchttür sein oder?Wenn ich problemlos an die anderen zwei Türen komme, dann muss die dritte doch keine Fluchttür sein oder wie siehst du das?


----------

